# Lunfardo



## kaleidoskopio

Anybody knows where can i find a dictionary of Lunfardo?


----------



## kaleidoskopio

sorry, a spanish-lunfardo dictionary


----------



## cacarulo

En a web hay varios.
Este tiene como ventaja que es la versión on line de un diccionario editado en papel
http://www.todotango.com/spanish/biblioteca/lexicon/lexicon.html

Los otros, creo, son "selecciones", "resúmenes" o algo similar de uno o varios diccionarios.

Si querés comprar un diccionario impreso, los más recomendables son los de Oscar Conde y José Gobello. (Ambos tienen varias ediciones; tratá de comprar la última, que debería ser la más actualizada).


----------



## kaleidoskopio

Excelente. Muchas gracias,cacaR!


----------

